# British with Relative Visa (Marriage) with Child



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Good morning,


Please could anyone advise me on the below.

I am a British Citizen residing in South Africa with my Husband (on a relative visa connected to my husband). This visa is valid till 2019.

I have recently found out that I am pregnant. I wish to have the child in the UK and register the birth there as a British Citizen (for personal reasons).

Would any body perhaps know how I can return to South Africa with my baby and whats steps I need to take to get the child a visa for us to all stay together?

A bit of a strange question I realise....


Thank you for any help in advance.


Kind regards,


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Kayla123,

You can have the baby registered for dual-citizenship. Simply go to the South African High Commission in the UK and submit the required documentation. You can read more here: Birth Registration Overseas

All the best and congratulations!!


----------

